# Round two of three



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

These are some pictures...(poor quality at that) of Decmeber 13th snow, another storm is hitting us tomorrow and Monday.









Trucks ready to go in the door yard









The '95 Chevy working hard









After plowing a lot, got another dusting of snow after we finished









Picture from today looking up my street. Forgot what winter looked like

Ryan


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good luck tomorrow i'm dieing for some of that weather .


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Those pictures look good keep them coming. Good luck tomorrow, ill keep my fingures crossed for you. Rich


----------

